# NEW SCENT REDUCTION IDEA



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

After doing research and product testing on odor control products for the hunting industry since about 1992, and being the person who started the very successful campaign to get the the truth out about Scent Lok's inability to work as advertised, I can tell you that there is work being done on a whole new concept in odor elimination for hunters, but I'm not sure when it will be available to hunters.

In the meantime, probably the best thing you can use is Febreze unscented. Cyclodextrene, the active ingredient in Febreze, is a natural occurring sugar compound, configured in the shape of a cone. One side of the chemical is hydrophobic (doesn't like water), while the other side is hydrophylic (attracts water).

Unlike activated carbon, cyclodextrene actually attracts odors, and holds them in until you wash the fabric in cold water, when it lets go of those scents.

It may only work for a day, but it is actually the best thing out there right now for controlling unnatural odors on hunters. It has been used for years by the medical industry to control the odors from wounds (which should tell you something). 
Here are a few websites to check out, none of which belong to Proctor and Gamble, the manufacturers of Febreze. If some other company offers cyclodextrene as an odor reducing product on fabric, you can use it too.

This comes from one of those sites. 
Apparels with Cyclodextrin finish:

Cyclodextrin is produced from starch through enzymatic conversion. It posses a cylindrical structure which acts like a host and can absorb guest molecules inside the structure and release them later on. This hydrophobic cavity present in cyclodextrin molecules can react as odor impeding property in textiles. The hydrophobic cavities are capable to absorb and store sweat and odor from the environment. Once their storage capacity is finished, they will not work any longer. Their capacity can be renewed through washing the garment. Yet another possibility of cyclodextrin finishing on garments is to fill the substance with perfume through a spray or through a softener in laundry. When the apparel is worn, the perfume is released from the substance blocking the body odor.
Another website said this about wound control.

"Charcoal activity, on the other hand, decreases in the presence of wound exudates because serum proteins in the exudates deactivate in the presence of wound exudates. Additionally, cyclodextrins intrinsically have a longer active time of odor-absorbing function by nature of their material."

To use it - completely douse at least your innermost and outermost layers with the spray, let dry, and you are ready to use.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/v3vq972882jv4146/
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5429628.html
http://www.wacker.com/cms/media/publica ... 223_EN.pdf
http://www.matmanmag.com/matmanmag_app/ ... =MATMANMAG

God bless,

T.R.


----------



## okchunter (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you looked at Seemz Technology ? From there marketing claims it seems that they must be using cyclodectrins. They are fairly new to the market. the owner also runs a company that makes and distributes cleaning products. That is where he said he came across the formulation. EnvirOx is the Name of the Company. Looked at it ,but all their products were hydrogen peroxide based.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive tried using scent blocker, and fragrance free soaps and detergent, but havent seen any noticble differnce in the deer, or number of deer I am seeing, so I think I will keep my money this year, and continue to hunt down wind.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> cyclodextrene actually attracts odors, and holds them in until you wash the fabric in cold water


So if you happen to hunt in rain/snow it will not help at all, as you are basically washing with cold water? Doesn't sound like "one of the best things to use" to me.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have had great luck with it this year and ever since i bought scent lok I not only use it while archery hunting but I use it while trapping coyotes also. the first year I used it i caught 14 of them the next year I didn't use it and caught 2 this year I am using it again and have caught 5 using 6 traps and have only had em out for 10 days. I have had the wind going directly to the bait while bow hunting had several deer around it and haven't been winded once. I am trying to be as scent conciencious as possible I don't put them on till I am ready to walk to the stand and if that isn't a option I spray the pickup seat with scent killer and keep the window down till I get to my hunting trapping location.

But if it doesn't seem to work I would try something else also!!!


----------

